# Attention LZ7W peeps...registry??



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Ok, we know we are a bit odd in loving primer colored TTs. And we know that our numbers are limited and dwindling. So, what better way to keep track of the endangered species that we are than a registry for our TTs. 

If you'd like to take part, send me a PM and I'll reply back with the rest of the particulars.

cheers.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> Ok, we know we are a bit odd in loving primer colored TTs. And we know that our numbers are limited and dwindling. So, what better way to keep track of the endangered species that we are than a registry for our TTs.
> 
> If you'd like to take part, send me a PM and I'll reply back with the rest of the particulars.
> 
> cheers.


Bump. I know you're out there.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

rule #1 fail 

Aviator Gray, initial production color, dropped ~2002


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

l88m22vette said:


> rule #1 fail ]


There is always one guy following the rules. 
Sorry Bob I keep meaning to PM you back, but next week is finals week and I'm trying to be studious.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> There is always one guy following the rules.
> Sorry Bob I keep meaning to PM you back, but next week is finals week and I'm trying to be studious.


understood. I finished two classes last week and will finish the last on on the 10th. school sucks.

cheers.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

l88m22vette said:


> rule #1 fail
> 
> Aviator Gray, initial production color, dropped ~2002


Yup, 2002 was the last year for Aviator gray..coupe only.

Ooooo, and thanks for postiing that ^^^ pic. Gives me an idea of what mine will look like once these get mounted.









OEM Audi TT BBS RS II in 18 x 8. 


cheers.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Jealous. Selling the pink moda's for some haha


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Mine in rally mode.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

DeckManDubs said:


> Mine in rally mode.


PM me if you want to join the registry. it's free.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

l88m22vette said:


> rule #1 fail
> 
> Aviator Gray, initial production color, dropped ~2002


I have the Miro version of those wheels. Staggered, of course...

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey Bob how many people are there now?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Hey Bob how many people are there now?


james,

i've identified and contacted 12. 

bob


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Sweet. That's more then the 5?? On here. Good work.


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*What about other cars?*

What about a 1978 Mk1 Scirocco....do I count? Always loved the color.

The TT is lake silver, the Srock is Aviator Gray.

Ultimate stealth bomber!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

sciroccohal said:


> What about a 1978 Mk1 Scirocco....do I count? Always loved the color.
> 
> The TT is lake silver, the Srock is Aviator Gray.
> 
> Ultimate stealth bomber!


LOL, honorable mention. Sell them both and get an AG TT.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Dang, twelve exist?!


----------



## Under_Dog (Dec 15, 2000)

A few months ago I picked one up out of OR. What info do you need for the registry?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Under_Dog said:


> A few months ago I picked one up out of OR. What info do you need for the registry?


YGPM.

cheers


----------



## Under_Dog (Dec 15, 2000)

Thanks man, I replied.

Here are some pics of my LZ7W.


























She needs a little love, probably a respray and I need to go through the motor and suspension. I also have no idea on the condition of the Haladex, which that kinda scares me.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Under_Dog said:


> Thanks man, I replied.
> 
> Here are some pics of my LZ7W.
> 
> She needs a little love, probably a respray and I need to go through the motor and suspension. I also have no idea on the condition of the Haladex, which that kinda scares me.



Looks nice and clean!


----------



## barelyboosting1.8t (Nov 18, 2002)

One here! A woppin 13 now! I figured there'd be WAY more on here??? Anyway, ygpm! Thanks!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

barelyboosting1.8t said:


> One here! A woppin 13 now! I figured there'd be WAY more on here??? Anyway, ygpm! Thanks!


You got PM. 

cheers


----------

